# Hospital and ER Doctor billing for same thing?



## companey (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anybody know if the ER department at hospital and the ER doctor can bill for same charge?

Example:  Patient A went to ER department for pain in thumb.  patient saw doctor, had X-ray, and then splint put on.

Patient received EOB's from Insurance company.  The ER doctor charged for visit and 29130(application of splint) which the nurse did.   The EOB from Hospital charges is the ER visit and 29125 Application of splint.   

The question is can the Hospital and the ER doctor charge for the same thing?  

Thank you,


----------



## rclevass (Aug 29, 2011)

*facility and er dr billing for same thing*

hello:

it is my understanding that unless it states performed by phy. the Dr can not charge. Also there are only certain types of splinting that can be picked up by both, unless the splint is an alum. foam finger splint, an OCA or an ortho glass splint and says perfomed or placed on by Dr you should not charge for it. The charge for all other splints not listed are are included in the supply code. Hope this helps


----------



## tarlington (Aug 30, 2011)

*Cpc, cpc-h, cedc*

Yes, you may charge for the splint on the physician and facility side.  The physician is charging for applying the splint and the facility is charging for the supplies of the splint.
Hope this helps.


----------



## companey (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for your help. it does answer my questions.  I forgot to mention that the Hospital charged for supplies and application of splint. does that change anything about being charged by both the doctor and Hospital?

Hospital CPT codes are: 99284, 29125(splint), Xray, and Supplies-non-sterile

ER Doctor charged for : 99283, and 29130(splint) Which nurse did?

Thank you again


----------

